# St. Louis, Missouri - flemish & flemish giant mixes (and more?)



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2010)

This came through on a flemish giant list I'm on.
hi all,
youv e all heard about the bunnies being confiscated and we rescued them . 100 rabbits estimate is being for adoption on Sunday march 28th at the humane society on macklind avenue in St Louis, Missouri. there are flemish giant rabbits and flemish giant mixed rabbits there but they are also fixed ordered by the court and the humane society. Anyone intersted in adopting them, please come and take a look at them. they need homes that flemish giant lovers like. the hours on Sunday March 28th would be from 10 am to 4 pm. Please come. 
Thanks
​I went to the human society website and here is what I found:
Animal Rescue 

Humane Society of Missouri Animal Cruelty Task Force rescues 131 domestic rabbits and 26 other animals from deplorable, frigid conditions in Franklin County 
*




*
*Wednesday, March 10, 2010- *The rabbits are stable after receiving fluids for dehydration. They have been treated for ear mites and other bacterial ear infections. Approximately 25% of them are being treated with systemic antibiotics for an upper respiratory infection. They continue to receive excellent care from Humane Society of Missouri staff and the House Rabbit Society of Missouri. 
The disposition hearing to determine custody of the animals has been postponed until further notice. *
*
*Thursday, February 25, 2010*-Working in cooperation with the Franklin County Sheriffâs Department, the Humane Society of Missouri Animal Cruelty Task Force today is rescuing 157 animals from a property near St. Clair, Missouri. The animals include: 131 domestic rabbits, 3 dogs, 4 cats, 1 guinea pig, 3 baby goats, 5 doves, 7 chickens, 2 pigeons and 1 duck. All of the animals were living in filthy conditions. The rabbits were housed in raised wire-bottom cages with feces piled up high enough to come through the bottom of the cages. Many of their cages had no shelter from the weather. The dogs and fowl were living outside, also with no shelter and the only sources of water were frozen. The cats, goats and guinea pig, which were inside a home on the property, also were living in extremely filthy conditions. The goats appear to be suffering from an upper respiratory illness.
Aware of a possibly neglectful situation, the Humane Society of Missouriâs Animal Cruelty Task Force contacted the Franklin County Sheriffâs Department which conducted an investigation resulting in the Sheriffâs Department serving a warrant to remove the animals today. 

The rescued rabbits, dogs, cats and guinea pig will be taken to the Humane Society of Missouriâs Headquarters shelter in St. Louis City for triage and care. The goats, dove, chickens, pigeons, and duck will be taken to the Humane Society of Missouriâs Longmeadow Rescue Ranch in Union, Mo. The animals will remain in the custody of the Humane Society of Missouri until the disposition hearing scheduled for 3p.m. Wednesday, March 3 in Union, Mo. The Humane Society of Missouri will work with the House Rabbit Society of Missouri to care for the rabbits.

If custody of the animals is awarded to the Humane Society of Missouri, as many of them as possible will be made available for adoption.


http://www.hsmo.org/m_animalabuse/2_25_10_Franklin_Cty_rabbit_rescue.php
​


----------

